

 Webbynode's take on rapid node.js deployment - fcoury
http://blog.webbynode.com/2010/09/29/screencast-our-take-on-node-js-deployment/
Today we released support for node.js application deployment on our Rapp deployment engine.<p>This engine is installed on your Webby (a VPS server) and then you can publish multiple node.js (along with rails, rack, php, ...) applications using git.<p>We would like to get feedback from HN and we've recorded a 2 minute screencast that walks you through the process.<p>Let us know what you think.<p>Thanks,<p>Webbynode Dev Team
======
meskyanichi
Today we released support for node.js application deployment on our Rapp
deployment engine.

This engine is installed on your Webby (a VPS server) and then you can publish
multiple node.js (along with rails, rack, php, ...) applications using git.

We would like to get feedback from HN and we've recorded a 2 minute screencast
that walks you through the process.

Let us know what you think.

Thanks,

Webbynode Dev Team

------
grep
I'll get down voted for this but IMO, how can we trust a VPS provider if it
goes down when it hits HN?

------
dangrossman
The site doesn't seem to be loading. This seems to be the norm across the
entire node.js landscape. 9/10 of the blog posts, tutorials, competitions and
demo apps I try to access while learning node.js are offline or broken. It
does not inspire confidence in the stack that the early adopters can't keep
their sites online for even a few weeks. Can you not set-it-and-forget-it like
throwing up a PHP script on a server?

~~~
wwortiz
Just so you know it loaded fine for me and the blog is running wordpress not
node.

